# 4 sản phẩm làm đẹp gây "sốt xình xịch" hè vừa qua, nếu bạn chưa thử thì hẳn sẽ thấy tiếc lắm



## MoonLight (22/8/18)

*“Hữu xạ tự nhiên hương”, không phải bỗng dưng 4 sản phẩm này lại được lòng nhiều chị em đến vậy, tất cả là nhờ những cải thiện tuyệt diệu mà chúng mang đến cho làn da.*

Giữa muôn vàn những sản phẩm chăm sóc da, chọn được một vài loại làm chân ái quả không phải là chuyện dễ dàng gì. Thế nhưng rất may, có rất nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp đã thay mặt hội chị em trải nghiệm những sản phẩm mới nhất, hứa hẹn nhất, để rồi chọn ra được những món đồ thực sự đáng có mặt trong tủ làm đẹp của mọi cô nàng. Và "tiếng lành thì đồn xa", dưới đây chính là những sản phẩm được lòng nhiều chị em nhất hè này mà các nàng sẽ khó cưỡng lại được sức hút của chúng. 

*1. Mặt nạ ngủ dưa hấu - Glow Recipe Watermelon Glow Sleeping Mask*
Các tín đồ làm đẹp đều đã quá quen thuộc với hũ mặt nạ hương dưa hấu trứ danh này của Glow Recipe. Ngay khi vừa mới trình làng, hũ mặt nạ đã bán hết veo chỉ trong vòng 5 tiếng đồng hồ cùng danh sách chờ mua thì lên tới 5000 người. Hè năm nay, hũ mặt nạ nổi tiếng vẫn được săn đón nhiệt tình chứ chẳng hề có dấu hiệu hạ nhiệt dù đã ra mắt từ một năm trước.




​Độ hot của hũ mặt nạ đến từ Glow Recipe cũng rất dễ hiểu; với tinh chất dưa hấu giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da, HA cấp ẩm thần thánh và thành phần tẩy da chết dịu nhẹ AHA; hũ mặt nạ ngủ trong veo này giúp hô biến làn da của các nàng thêm mịn màng, ẩm mướt ngay khi thức dậy. Ngoài ra, mặt nạ ngủ của Glow Recipe còn được lòng bao quý cô bởi hương dưa hấu thơm nức, mát lành mang lại cảm giác thư giãn, sảng khoái ngay khi thoa lên da mặt. Và nếu là một cô nàng thích làm đẹp, thích trải nghiệm những sản phẩm hot hit mà không kém phần chất lượng, bạn cũng nên bổ sung ngay sản phẩm danh tiếng này cho tủ đồ skincare của mình thôi!

*2. Set dưỡng da chiết xuất từ xương rồng – Huxley*
Dòng sản phẩm lành tính với thành phần nổi trội là chiết xuất xương rồng này không chỉ khiến các tín đồ làm đẹp thế giới mê tít mà rất nhiều sao nữ cùng tín đồ làm đẹp Việt cũng không cưỡng lại được sức quyến rũ của set chăm sóc da thần thánh. Chìa khóa thành công của dòng sản phẩm đến từ Huxley chính là thành phần dầu xương rồng; theo bác sĩ da liễu Joshua Zeichner, tại New York "_Dầu hạt xương rồng sẽ giúp làm dịu, dưỡng ẩm, kháng viêm, hạn chế các tác nhân phá hủy collagen từ đó giúp da ẩm mượt và chống lão hóa_".




​Set dưỡng da chiết xuất xương rồng này bao gồm: toner, dầu dưỡng da, tẩy da chết, mặt nạ và kem dưỡng ẩm; tất cả đều được khen ngợi hết lời vì khả năng cấp ẩm, giúp làn da thêm sáng khỏe, mịn màng hơn trông thấy. Và dù có giá thành không hề rẻ nhưng với chất lượng được kiểm chứng bởi rất nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp, các nàng cũng đừng ngại đầu tư cho mình loạt sản phẩm "đắt xắt ra miếng" này để có được làn da mơ ước nhé!

*3. Toner trị mụn thần thánh sau 30 ngày sử dụng: AHA – BHA – PHA 30 Days Miracle Toner*
Bắt đầu từ clip ghi lại quá trình xóa sạch mụn trong vòng 30 ngày, lọ toner thần thánh của Some by Mi đã nổi lên như một ngôi sao sáng rực rỡ trong mùa hè năm nay, kích thích sự tò mò, kinh ngạc và cả những ngờ vực của hội chị em thích làm đẹp; đặc biệt cả những ai đang phiền não về tình trạng mụn cứng đầu trên da.




​Ngoài thành phần tea tree – chiết xuất cây tràm trà tự nhiên được biết đến với khả năng trị mụn, kháng khuẩn và sát trùng cao, loại toner này còn chứa bộ 3 thành phần tẩy da chết hóa học đình đám gồm: AHA, BHA và PHA. Cùng với độ pH lý tưởng, sản phẩm này hứa hẹn sẽ xóa sạch mụn mà không gây kích ứng, đem lại làn da nhẵn mịn, căng mướt như da em bé chỉ trong 30 ngày sử dụng.

*4. Lotion trị mụn chiết xuất từ rau diếp cá – Dokudami Natural Skin Lotion*
Chứa thành phần rau diếp cá được coi là "thần dược" cho làn da, lotion Dokudami là một trong những sản phẩm làm đẹp được săn đón nhiệt tình ở Nhật. Loại lotion này hot và rất được lòng chị em với điểm đánh giá khá cao 4.9/7* trên trang Cosme – website bán mỹ phẩm đình đám Nhật Bản cùng vô vàn lời khen từ người dùng. Không chỉ được quan tâm ở Nhật Bản, lotion Dokudami còn là sản phẩm hot trong những hội nhóm làm đẹp tại Việt Nam và được chị em kháo nhau mua rần rần hè vừa qua. 




​Thành phần rau diếp cá trong lotion Dokudami có tính kháng khuẩn cao, giúp giảm viêm và làm xẹp mụn hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm hot hit này còn vô cùng lành tính, giúp kiểm soát dầu, se khít lỗ chân lông, làm sáng và mịn da hơn trông thấy. Với hiệu quả toàn năng cùng giá dao động khoảng 275.000 – 300.000 VNĐ/lọ 500ml vô cùng "hạt dẻ", các nàng cũng rất nên bổ sung sản phẩm này vào tủ đồ chăm sóc da của mình.

_Nguồn: Afamily_​


----------

